# posting safety



## BROMAN (Oct 4, 2014)

my lady has graciously allowed me to finally use the equipment I've gathered as single guy for my first grow.  she has even been cool about the fact that it has grown beyond the original agreed upon parameters.  what she does have a problem with is the posting of pictures.  I'm afraid I haven't done a good job of explaining why it is safe.. particularly on MP.  will someone please explain why it is indeed safe to post pics? thanks MP


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

Actually, it would be easier if she could explain why she thinks it is unsafe.  

The server is located in Amsterdam.
In the US, none of these grows are large enough to warrant federal attention/intervention. Barring federal intervention, law enforcement is on a local basis.  There is no way for local LEOs to determine who may or many not live in their states unless you tell them  They would have to wade through hundreds of web sites looking at tens of thousands of pictures looking for some small clue to find out if someone lived in their jurisdiction.

In all the time I have been growing and on the internet, I have never heard or seen a reputable report of anyone getting busted from posting pics unless they have personal information in the picture.

People get busted because they tell other people, they do not dispose of trash, or they have an odor problem.  People do not get busted from posting anonymous pictures, buying seeds online, or similar activities.

More later--I have company.


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2014)

As long as you strip the data from any pics and don't take pics with things like your mail or anything else that identifies you or your address in the back or foreground you will be fine.


----------



## BROMAN (Oct 5, 2014)

thanks guys. so.. as long as gps is deactivated before snapping pics and there's no conspicuous identifying info laying around you're good?


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2014)

BROMAN said:


> thanks guys. so.. as long as gps is deactivated before snapping pics and there's no conspicuous identifying info laying around you're good?



Yes. Make sure your phone or camera has any location settings turned off.  If in doubt there are programs out there for free that can strip pics.  The identifying info thing sounds like a no brainer but it's easy to get careless.  Just look over your pics before posting.


----------



## wicho (Oct 9, 2014)

Really.     Mann ...       stuff like this just gonna burn me out or ***.     May i menchin thers a chopper flying over my house rightnow smh


----------



## wicho (Oct 9, 2014)

But not like i got anything crazy lol or anything like that but im js.


----------

